# allroad + a8 wheels



## automan508 (Jun 25, 2006)

Im looking to put the 19" 2005 A8l wheel on an allroad. Just wanted to know if they fit as strait bolt on or if i need and spacers?


----------



## Radscustomclassics (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: allroad + a8 wheels (automan508)*

what year all road? i'm looking into buying one and do you like the car? any major mechanical issues? can you adjust the air suspension manually?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: allroad + a8 wheels (automan508)*

You'll likely need some fairly thick spacers


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

ET on my stock 2-piece wheels is 25, I believe.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

yep...et 25 for allroad wheels......I think replica's have a 35 offset...so maybe a 10mm spacer...


----------



## loseph (Dec 30, 2004)

*this is what it looks like! 19x8.5 with 25mm spacers*









im also lowered 22mm front 18 rear with the airride suspension.
sorry for the crappy cell phone picture.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: this is what it looks like! 19x8.5 with 25mm spacers (loseph)*

WOW NICE....I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait to get wheels.


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: this is what it looks like! 19x8.5 with 25mm spacers (diive4sho)*

beauty


----------

